
The cure for ebola - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/12/the-cure-for-ebola.html
======
simonblack
If it sounds too-good-to-be-true, it usually is.

"I have this magical substance, but I have to keep it secret".

If the drug works, you don't need to have tests to show _why_ it works, you
just need to _show_ it works. (We still don't exactly know why general
anaesthetics work, but that doesn't stop us from using them every day.)

~~~
lisper
The causal theory adds plausibility that it might work, otherwise there would
be no reason to believe that the experiment is even worth doing.

